# Tank to Small of group of mints?



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

This is my first Waterfall tank that ive done.Well I just finished a tank ive been working on for a long time and it turned out great but now I am second guessing and problems are arising

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...long-rock-waterfall-construction-journal.html

I have a group of mints and now looking at the tanking it is too small for them I did not want to make the waterfall so big as i did, I Put the water area to big due to the filter I was trying to work around. Now the waterfall is not working correctly. The tank is just planted anad its been a few weeks since the plants have been in there.

What pair of frogs would work in there because i DO NOT want to break this tank down at all. Also what should i do with my 3 mints? Right now they are in a ten gallon QT tank and i was planning in working on an another 10 gal, but 3 mints will be too much , What to do?

Also i need a drink


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

One option is to drain the water feature, remove the pump, and fill in the water areas with hydroton/plant growing media. I'll let someone who knows more about dart frogs speak to whether a 20L with filled in water features would be big enough for 3 full grown mints.

Another option is to build another viv without a water feature for the mints and use your water feature viv for something like a Fire Belly Toad or beginer salamander.

If you want to keep the water feature, I'd suggest getting busy building another viv for the mints before I'd worry about getting more animals. It wont hurt to have a water feature viv grow in for a month or 2 before inhabitants are added.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

If you have the space, the petco sale is still on and you can get a 40 breeder for $40. That should be plenty of tank for a trio of mints.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Rhesus Feist said:


> One option is to drain the water feature, remove the pump, and fill in the water areas with hydroton/plant growing media. I'll let someone who knows more about dart frogs speak to whether a 20L with filled in water features would be big enough for 3 full grown mints.
> 
> Another option is to build another viv without a water feature for the mints and use your water feature viv for something like a Fire Belly Toad or beginer salamander.
> 
> If you want to keep the water feature, I'd suggest getting busy building another viv for the mints before I'd worry about getting more animals. It wont hurt to have a water feature viv grow in for a month or 2 before inhabitants are added.


Thats what I was thinking about filling in that bottom and remove the pump by keep the fake rock. My biggest concern is the mints. I was going to build another tank but at this time i dont have room for more 10 gallon tanks . 

I was waiting till the spring or till it gets warmer to get more darts for my other tanks. This would be great to let it grow in and see how it turns out. I just afriad ill haave to rip it all out. I Will freak. lol

But thankyou for the help


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

JeremyHuff said:


> If you have the space, the petco sale is still on and you can get a 40 breeder for $40. That should be plenty of tank for a trio of mints.


Whats tank is best for mints?


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Mints are larger......so I'd go with at least a 30 gallon tank......with no water feature.....or 40 if you want the water feature....


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

For just about any animal in captivity, more space is better. If you can make space for it in your frog room, a 40 breeder without a water feature should work well for 3 mints.


***Warning, I don't own frogs, just using my best judgement from caring for amphibians in professional institutions***


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

illinoisfrogs said:


> Mints are larger......so I'd go with at least a 30 gallon tank......with no water feature.....or 40 if you want the water feature....


Thats what I was thinking because i DO NOT want to get rid of the guys


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Rhesus Feist said:


> For just about any animal in captivity, more space is better. If you can make space for it in your frog room, a 40 breeder without a water feature should work well for 3 mints.
> 
> 
> ***Warning, I don't own frogs, just using my best judgement from caring for amphibians in professional institutions***


Thankyou and yeah i dont blame you more room is better


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I set up a new 10 gallon tank with a clay backround and many broms . Can i put 2 mints in there and then have one in the 20L? or should I sell the third? and get smaller frogs for the 20L likes some tincs?

please help me with this. The last thing i want to do is not have the proper space for the beautiful frogs


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

A 10 gallon is a little small for mints. Keep one in the 10 and sell me the other 2


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Youngherp420 said:


> I set up a new 10 gallon tank with a clay backround and many broms . Can i put 2 mints in there and then have one in the 20L? or should I sell the third? and get smaller frogs for the 20L likes some tincs?


If all you have available is the 10 and the 20L, you don't have a lot of options. The ten gallon is pretty small for three terribilis unless they are very young. But, I wouldn't get rid of one. What I would do is put all three in the 10 gallon while I (quickly) worked on the 20L to give them some more floor space. I think I would do away with the water feature and start over. I would also lower your false bottom...it looks like it takes up about 1/3 of your vertical space (and 20L are already lacking in that area).

If you do decide to start over, just remember to maximize the floorspace as much as possible and I think your three Terribs will be just fine in the 20L. You can even add more floorspace to it by creating ledges that have walkways ("hopways") up to them, but are totally open underneath. (But I wouldn't add any more to your group.)


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

eos said:


> A 10 gallon is a little small for mints. Keep one in the 10 and sell me the other 2


Hey Hey Hey, not so fast there.

Not going to get rid of these guys so fast, if anything one of them


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> If all you have available is the 10 and the 20L, you don't have a lot of options. The ten gallon is pretty small for three terribilis unless they are very young. But, I wouldn't get rid of one. What I would do is put all three in the 10 gallon while I (quickly) worked on the 20L to give them some more floor space. I think I would do away with the water feature and start over. I would also lower your false bottom...it looks like it takes up about 1/3 of your vertical space (and 20L are already lacking in that area).
> 
> If you do decide to start over, just remember to maximize the floorspace as much as possible and I think your three Terribs will be just fine in the 20L. You can even add more floorspace to it by creating ledges that have walkways ("hopways") up to them, but are totally open underneath. (But I wouldn't add any more to your group.)


That is great advice because i do not want to get rid but at the same time i am very limited on tanks, they are only 6-8 months old and not that big. No agression towards each other and all well fed.

I would hate to start over that waterfall tank with the money i spent on it. Its so sad. Waterfalls are so beautiful but not worth it


thanks


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I would hate to start over after putting a lot of work in a tank, but you need to setup the tank for the frogs' sake. So if you're willing to make hat sacrifice, start over with the 20, put them in there, and use the 10 for something else.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

I have two mints in a 20 gal. As suggested I would setup the 20 for them.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

eos said:


> I would hate to start over after putting a lot of work in a tank, but you need to setup the tank for the frogs' sake. So if you're willing to make hat sacrifice, start over with the 20, put them in there, and use the 10 for something else.


That what I am saying but no matter what the sake of the frogs come first.

should i even consider a small water feature and have only two in the tank?
How would i even break this down?


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

dtfleming said:


> I have two mints in a 20 gal. As suggested I would setup the 20 for them.


Can I see a picture of the tank? Also are they full grown?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

No need for a water feature. 

Also, I'm not dt, but I keep 2 adult mints in a 20 long also. Here's a photo:


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

great tank, Its really sad with all the money and work put into this tank it became a complete disaster.

On breaking it down what should I do. Just completely rip everything out of the tank and start completely over?

1. What to do with plants? put them in a temp tank ?

2. Any way I can do what you did in your tank, have a small water area like that?

3.The waterfall structure just throw away?

thanks for all the help. I really Really dont want to destroy this but its really coming down to i have to and i do love water feature and would love to inncoperate a small amount of running water.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea. Just empty it all out and start over. You can put your plants in a temp tank while on work on the rebuild. 

What I have there isn't really a water area... It's so I can siphon out excess water. 

If you don't wanna scrap the waterfall structure, save it for a future bigger build? 

Good luck with your decision, dude.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

this is going to be a very difficult decsion for me


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Hate to see you rip it apart, but no way a trio of mints would work in a 10gal. My mints are about 6-7months old now. 

Just FYI, I keep a trio of leucs in a 40br. They use the entire tank. I would setup the 20L up for your trio of mints.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

dtfleming said:


> Hate to see you rip it apart, but no way a trio of mints would work in a 10gal. My mints are about 6-7months old now.
> 
> Just FYI, I keep a trio of leucs in a 40br. They use the entire tank. I would setup the 20L up for your trio of mints.


I hear you on that , And my it is really coming down to be tearing it apart and set up a tank like i have for my luecs

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/71693-20-gallon-long-rock-build.html


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

After a lot of thinking i made a list and decided to break down the tank and completely start over. In the long run it will be much better for the frogs , second the waterfall was bound to fall or a frog to drown.

What is a way to get the back round and clean the tank without traching the whole thing


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Youngherp420 said:


> After a lot of thinking i made a list and decided to break down the tank and completely start over. In the long run it will be much better for the frogs , second the waterfall was bound to fall or a frog to drown.
> 
> What is a way to get the back round and clean the tank without traching the whole thing


i would say just tear everything out and if silicone is on the glass use a razor to scrape it all off. If there was never frogs in this viv cleaning it shouldnt be to much of a concern but can always do a bleach and water bath to just make sure. 

Over all I do agree its the best decision though. I just bought a group of 4 mints from sean stewart I cant wait for them to get here! Mine are going in a 46bow front though.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks on that, I do want to do a small rock water fall feature that just trickels down the rock and thats it.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Why not consider going for a bigger tank? A 40 breeder would be a much better foot print for a trio of Phyllobates terribilis, and you can even detract from that with your pond/waterfall aspirations as well without it being a deterrent. I personally think a 20 long enclosure is a little cramped for three full grown, stocky adults -- and lets be honest, these guys are SOLID in their GIRTH! 

Upgrade and your frogs will be THAT much happier. The 10 nor the 20 aren't the most ideal options for this species...(you could always throw some D. leucomelas in there or D. auratus, even Phyllobates vittatus!)


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

yours said:


> Why not consider going for a bigger tank? A 40 breeder would be a much better foot print for a trio of Phyllobates terribilis, and you can even detract from that with your pond/waterfall aspirations as well without it being a deterrent. I personally think a 20 long enclosure is a little cramped for three full grown, stocky adults -- and lets be honest, these guys are SOLID in their GIRTH!
> 
> Upgrade and your frogs will be THAT much happier. The 10 nor the 20 aren't the most ideal options for this species...(you could always throw some D. leucomelas in there or D. auratus, even Phyllobates vittatus!)


i may down size and sell one of the guys 

The only problem with the 40 right now is i have no place for it . but everything you are saying is completly true


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Youngherp420 said:


> i may down size and sell one of the guys


I call dibs


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

eos said:


> I call dibs


ill let you know


----------

